# Clean new install of 8.0 on a system with old zfs?



## cariocakev (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello friends,

In order to just clean up my system and get the packages back to the minimum I really need, I'm tempted to just do a clean install of 8.0.

However I do have a ZFS array built in 7.1 holding pure data that I don't want to lose.

Is it possible to have a new system install recognize that a ZFS raidz array exists and register it?

Or am I just asking for too much trouble?

I'm not really a heavy unix user, so apologies if this is a dumb question.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 6, 2010)

Not a problem at all.

Once the system is up and running, enable ZFS in /etc/rc.conf.  Then just import the pool manually at least once and everything should be golden.


----------



## cariocakev (Jun 6, 2010)

Many thanks Phoenix. I thought it might come down to terminology!


----------

